# بكاء القمص مكارى على شهداء نجع حمادى



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9YTOk8wjvs​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2010)

*الشكر الك اخي النهيسى

يسوع يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *الشكر الك اخي النهيسى
> 
> يسوع يباركك*


*الرب يسوع يبارك مروركم الجميل أخى الغالى كليـــمو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2010)

ربنا يقويك يا ابانا
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يتمجد ويظهر عجايب بصلوات قديسية وابرارة 
مرسي استاذنا​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا يقويك يا ابانا
> ​


*الرب يسوع يبارك مروركم الجميل


شكرا جدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ربنا يتمجد ويظهر عجايب بصلوات قديسية وابرارة
> مرسي استاذنا​*


*الرب يسوع يبارك مروركم الجميل


شكرا جدا​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يناير 2010)

ميرسى للفيديو اخ النهيسى
فعلا لازم نتمسك بالرب لانه ملجأنا الوحيد 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------

